# air on 64 impala



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

i wanna put bags on a 64 impala the car never had anything done to the suspension,its a stock suspension now and i wanna put air bags and wonder do i need to reinforce anything on the car ,all i wanna do is up and pancake it,do i need to get a telescopic drive shaft or wut....... :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

You should be able to order a kit that will either bolt right up or require a little bit of welding. If you wanna do front back side to side and pancake ONLY then you dont need to reinforce shit...cuzz those are normal movements for your frame and suspention...its only if your gonna be hopping and doin three's and shit...unatural movements for your frame and suspention...which with bags you wont be doin. So you should be good to go with that...good luck.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 24 2004, 12:48 PM
> *...which with bags you wont be doin.*


 :uh:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mayhemsyndicate_@Mar 24 2004, 10:55 AM
> *i wanna put bags on a 64 impala the car never had anything done to the suspension,its a stock suspension now and i wanna put air bags and wonder do i need to reinforce anything on the car ,all i wanna do is up and pancake it,do i need to get a telescopic drive shaft or wut....... :uh:*


 any pics of your 64? I'm bagging my too like next month good luck


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 24 2004, 05:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 24 2004, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mayhemsyndicate_@Mar 24 2004, 10:55 AM
> *i wanna put bags on a 64 impala the car never had anything done to the suspension,its a stock suspension now and i wanna put air bags and wonder do i need to reinforce anything on the car ,all i wanna do is up and pancake it,do i need to get a telescopic  drive shaft or wut....... :uh:*


any pics of your 64? I'm bagging my too like next month good luck[/b][/quote]
:uh: 

better have it done by dropfest


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

who the hell would bag a 64 impala?

:uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Mar 24 2004, 05:19 PM
> *who the hell would bag a 64 impala?
> 
> :uh:*


 I mean really, who the hell would bag a 64 impala? 

:uh:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Mar 24 2004, 05:19 PM
> *who the hell would bag a 64 impala?
> 
> :uh:*


 umm let me think 

you 

me 

him 

other people :biggrin: 

you started the disease fool :biggrin: :0


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

that's funny cuz master image customs doesn't know the difference between a 64 and 65 impala suspention


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 6 2005, 01:59 PM~2815700
> *that's funny cuz master image customs doesn't know the difference between a 64 and 65 impala suspention
> *


 :0


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

check out these guys

www.ridetech.com

then price it out online, you can save about 1000 on thier setup that way

the _best entire complete setup _out there. it will have every nut bolt washer shock wire line....everything you need. it only cost more when you cant add what other kits cost after you add all the extras you need that are not included in the set up, like shocks, grade 8 bolts...ect,ect.

i know saying ART, some here (peolpe that do not have a 58-64 impala or this set up will say you can get better) i have yet to see one complete kit that is better.

if you plan to drive the car you need the fbss set up for a better ride/handling.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

topic is almost 3 years old.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:uh: :twak:


----------



## Cipshato (Jul 16, 2009)

I put the ZALMAN 9500A 92mm on my CPU and have the Antec Performance One P180 case with the stock fans. Gets a lot of hot air out.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Mar 24 2004, 04:19 PM~1777801
> *who the hell would bag a 64 impala?
> 
> :uh:
> *



















This Dude Bagged his '64 Impala


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2009, 09:38 PM~14514940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and it still needs trim luna


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2009, 09:38 PM~14514940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You bet your fuckin ass, and btw...

I bagged my 64!

in 10 years The Lunas and Shibb 64s are gonna be just as clean and pretty as the day they were finished. I'd like to see a juiced 64 that isn't a trailer queen look half as good in 5 years.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

2004 was a good year for topics.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 20 2009, 08:21 AM~14523512
> *2004 was a good year for topics.
> *


BBBBAAAAAAAAWWWWWWW


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 19 2009, 06:48 PM~14520629
> *and it still needs trim luna
> *


No way on the Trim! I already spend to damn much time washin all the other chrome. I like it sleek and smooth!!! Ask her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1964door (Jan 29, 2007)

what would you say about someone who airbrushes the trim on a 64?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1964door_@Jul 20 2009, 04:31 PM~14529850
> *what would you say about someone who airbrushes the trim on a 64?
> *


Personally I wouldn't airbrush it on. Just isnt the same as the real trim. I decided to keep it off tho. Would need ot be three dimensional in order to make it look right if it was brushed.


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 25 2009, 02:59 PM~14580063
> *Personally I  wouldn't airbrush it on. Just isnt the same as the real trim. I decided to keep it off tho. Would need ot be three dimensional in order to make it look right if it was brushed.
> *


silver leaf ! seen it done on a 4 door looks cool


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's some Canadian airbrushing my buddy Dave is doing on a 64 SS Rag...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 25 2009, 04:22 PM~14580717
> *Here's some Canadian airbrushing my buddy Dave is doing on a 64 SS Rag...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good! He made it 3 dimensional like I said before! Has to look real!


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

that looks like me wen ever i airbrush the paint all over the tape and masking paper like that..wen ever the gun dosent want to spray right :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah Dave is a fuckin genius when it comes to Airbrushing. Personally I wouldn't do it on my 64, but I still think it's awesome! I can't imagine what that guy paid Dave for the paint work on this 64. It's got a marbleized frame and suspension, marbleized ghost flames on the top, gold leaf work, the airbrushed emblems everywhere, etc... It's such a subtle yet wild paint job!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 20 2009, 06:21 AM~14523512
> *2004 was a good year for topics.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------

